# Samona Touch Up Spray Gun



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I finally have a question! 
I've had the Samona paint spray guns for at least a couple of years, but never used them. Now I want to try the small touch up gun for toning. If there ever was a manual, I can't find it now. Does anyone have a link to some specific info on this tool?
This is about all I found online...
Samona - Touch-Up Spray Gun 50-70 PSI - 18906 BlackRock Tools
I finally rebuilt the compressor and it's running perfectly... it will produce enough air at 30-40 psi to run the small gun.
I don't see viscosity being any problem as anything I plan on spraying out of it will be _very_ thin.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My error...make that 70-80 psi.
:wacko:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought one from Princess Auto and it might be the same sprayer. I only have used it to about 40-50 psi. I can't remember if I got any instructions with it either but they would have been chinese English anyway. I've used mine a few times and it did a decent job.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I finally have a question!
> I've had the Samona paint spray guns for at least a couple of years, but never used them. Now I want to try the small touch up gun for toning. If there ever was a manual, I can't find it now. Does anyone have a link to some specific info on this tool?
> This is about all I found online...
> Samona - Touch-Up Spray Gun 50-70 PSI - 18906 BlackRock Tools
> ...


I can't really comment on "how" as there's a majority out there that's probably better at spraying than me.

I have never seen a gun with an owner's manual per say that has more than a parts breakdown, and safety notes. I figure gun vendor's assume that a buyer already knows how to paint... It was frustrating to me also.

I was forced into it by my old boss who said "I need this painted." (Heavy equipment and heavy truck trailers.) I had to adjust things, but it was trial and error. I got better, but I still don't think my work with that looks professional yet.

I did have a resource to fall back on- one of my little brothers is noted as one of the best custom car painters in the NW. It is odd asking my little brother for tips, but that's what he does. Turns out spraying is spraying, depending on the type of paint.

What I did learn is to use a good filter/water separator.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm coming to the same conclusions
-parts breakdown was in the paint cup
-no instructions
-70 psi is too high for toning. It basically fogs the driveway 
I'll take your advice Charles, and turn it down to 40 psi. So far, it's working fine.
I used Low Odour Thinner with a few drops of Mohawk wiping stain in it to get
a feel for it. One thing that screamed at me was the residual filler left in the grain. It came up lighter with the wetness of the thinner. Fortunately it disappeared when the thinner evaporated. I'm definitely sealing it before going on to the real toning!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The more pressure you use, the worse the overspray and bounce back is. As Mike said, a lot is trial and error. I would start at about 25 psi and work up to the point where everything is working right. That includes adjusting the mixing valve. I would think for toning you would probably want to come close to misting the toner on.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help; much appreciated!


----------

